# Écran bleu au démarrage de windows



## Vécox (24 Juin 2021)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un macbook pro 13 pouces mi-2012 avec windows 10 installé via bootcamp et j'ai de temps à autre un écran bleu au démarrage de windows avec un code : MACHINE CHECK EXCEPTION . J'ai aussi, le wi-fi qui ne fonctionne pas quelquefois sur windows (bootcamp).  Je ne sais pas ce que je peux faire, je ne sais pas si c'est un problème matériel. J'ai déjà réinstallé plusieurs fois windows, écrit des sujets sur des problèmes de wi-fi sur ce forum, contacté l'assistance microsoft, qui m'a renvoyé vers l'assitance de bootcamp. Mais le problème reste, d'autant plus que je suis dans un pays sans assistance apple (Pérou).

Merci.


----------



## Vécox (26 Juin 2021)

Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2021)

Vécox a dit:


> J'ai aussi, le wi-fi qui ne fonctionne pas quelquefois sur windows (bootcamp).


Je rectifie, une partition Windows est réalisée à partir de l'application *Assistant Boot Camp*.


Vécox a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que je peux faire, je ne sais pas si c'est un problème matériel.


Ton message d'erreur est lié avec un problème de pilote/driver et se produit généralement peu de temps après le chargement de Windows affichant un message d'erreur et le système se bloque généralement avant que cette erreur d'écran bleu ne le ferme. On n'a pas le temps de voir quel est le pilote fautif !

D'emblée, un Mac n'est pas un PC et ne contient pas de BIOS, il est donc impossible de démarrer sous le Mode sans échec de Windows. Dans ton cas de figure, il faut que tu puisses ouvrir quand même une session de Windows, faire toutes les mises à jour et vérifier dans le *Gestionnaire de périphériques* qu'il n'y a pas un pilote qui pose problème. S'il y a un pilote posant problème, il y aura systématiquement à côté une icône jaune en forme de triangle contenant un point d'exclamation.


----------



## Vécox (26 Juin 2021)

Merci pour la réponse. Je joins quelques captures d'écran après quelques redémarrages sur windows.










Après j'ai redémarré sur la partie mac os, j'ai ceci :




Pour que je retrouve le wi-fi sur la partie mac os (catalina) et sur bootcamp (windows), je dois redémarrer la NVRAM, et j'ai fait aussi le SMC.

Après :






Je tiens à dire que quelquefois, le wi-fi fonctionne sur windows.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2021)

Tu as bien un couac avec un pilote de la carte réseau, je suis étonné que cela provoque un tel dysfonctionnement. Ce que tu peux faire, sous macOS tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, dans la barre de menu en haut, tu fais un clic sur Action et tu sélectionnes Télécharger le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows. Il te faut une clé USB 3.0 de 8 Go que tu formateras en MS-DOS (FAT32) et Table de partition GUID, tu copieras le dossier *WindowsSupport* dans cette clé USB.

En redémarrant ta session Windows, après avoir connecté ta clé USB, dans l'Explorateur de fichier, tu iras dans le dossier WindowsSupport/Bootcamp et tu feras un clic sur le fichier Setup.exe qui ouvrira cette fenêtre...




...un clic sur Suivant, tu patientes et tu devrais avoir cette fenêtre...




...il y aura un redémarrage de demandé, un fois fait regarde dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques si tout est en ordre. Ne pas oublier qu'il faut aussi lancer la petite application qui est Apple Software Update dans le menu Démarrer.

Ton problème de Wi-Fi sous macOS n'a aucune corrélation avec Windows, car matériellement parlant tout est dissocié et n'a aucun impact dans chaque version d'OS _(Operating System)_.


----------



## Vécox (28 Juin 2021)

Voilà, j'ai téléchargé le logiciel de prise en charge bootcamp, dans mac os. Mais déjà, bootcamp demandait que la table de partition soit MBR.






J'ai démarré sous windows, ai lancé l'exécutable de bootcamp de la clé usb branchée et ai «réparé» bootcamp.






Mais dès que j'ai dû redémarrer, (après la fin de la réparation de bootcamp), au redémarrage de windows, la roue qui tourne s'est arrêtée de tourner (j'ai dû forcer l'extinction en appuyant sur le bouton d'alimentation). Après plusieurs redémarrages, j'ai le même problème :









Pour que j'aie à nouveau du wi-fi sur windows (bootcamp) et sur mac os, il faut que je réinitialise le SMC.

Je suis persuadé que dès que je rentrerai en France, il faudra que je voie des réparateurs agréés apple .


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2021)

Vécox a dit:


> Je suis persuadé que dès que je rentrerai en France, il faudra que je voie des réparateurs agréés apple .


Tu as fait ce qu'il fallait et comme tu le supposes, il se pourrait que la puce Wi-Fi de ton Mac pose problème !


----------



## le.tof (28 Juin 2021)

Sinon, écran bleu sous Windows, c'est normal, non ? Ok je sors .


----------



## Locke (28 Juin 2021)

le.tof a dit:


> Sinon, écran bleu sous Windows, c'est normal, non ? Ok je sors .


Mais oui, tout comme il y avait le pendant sur Mac avec l'icône d'une bombe.


----------



## Vécox (28 Juin 2021)

Je voulais juste dire une chose, que signifie « Dernière édition par un modérateur » dans mon message ?


----------



## Locke (29 Juin 2021)

Vécox a dit:


> Je voulais juste dire une chose, que signifie « Dernière édition par un modérateur » dans mon message ?


En fait c'est moi qui ai édité ton message pour mettre tes images/photos dans une taille raisonnable pour que ta réponse soit plus visible. Si les images/photos prennent trop de place, c'est au détriment de ta réponse en texte. Mieux vaut dans sa réponse sélectionner *Miniature* pour les images/photos, un clic dessus les agrandira dans le forum.


----------



## Vécox (30 Juin 2021)

Locke a dit:


> En fait c'est moi qui ai édité ton message pour mettre tes images/photos dans une taille raisonnable pour que ta réponse soit plus visible. Si les images/photos prennent trop de place, c'est au détriment de ta réponse en texte. Mieux vaut dans sa réponse sélectionner *Miniature* pour les images/photos, un clic dessus les agrandira dans le forum.



D'accord.


----------

